# SCMR - TN



## bootoo (Sep 3, 2006)

When we decided to get a maltese, I insisted on a rescue because of my beliefs. We worked with SCMR in Hixson, TN and were approved for a wonderful boy named Boo in September 2005. I loved him, but he was not a good match for our family. I cried when I came to the realization that the best thing to do was to return him to the rescue group and get a different temperment dog. We only had him 2 weeks. It was traumatic for our family.

I checked on him with SCMR weekly - I was heart broken. He and another foster, Alex, were adopted by a lady in Indiana or Illinois - I forgot and have deleted the emails from the wonderful foster we worked with.

I was wondering if any of you know or are the wonderful lady that adopted from SCMR in November of 2005. They were described as..."They have one grown son, he is away at Indiana State, and a grown daughter with her own family...they are a little older couple, early 50's....more of the country type setting." (Boo needed territory to protect that we could not safely offer him in a subdivision - he was a biter.)

I still think about little Boo - my name comes from getting Bailey as the Second Boo, hence Bootoo.


----------

